# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар с Сергеем Жиркевич и Натальей Спиридоновой в Вильнюсе, 17-18.07.2010

## Александр Жихар

*17-18 июля 2010 года,* в Вильнюсе, Литва, на площадке Лаздинелю, проводится *практический семинар по IPO (послушание, защита).*

СЕМИНАР ПРОВОДЯТ

*Жиркевич Сергей Николаевич*
Международный судья, Председатель Комиссии по IPO РКФ, инструктор, фигурант, тренер по IPO, FH. Кандидат в мастера спорта России по Служебному троеборью с собаками, Чемпион России по IPO-FH (розыскная собака по версии FCI), Обладатель Кубка России по IPO-3 2007 года, бронзовый призер Чемпионатов России по IPO-3 2006, 2007 годов, Серебряный призер Кубка Украины по IPO-3 2006 года, многократный призер и победитель соревнований в России по IPO и IPO-FH, участник чемпионатов мира FCI и WUSV 2007 года. Капитан сборной России на чемпионатах мира по IPO (VPG) и IPO-FH. Лучший спортсмен РСВНО 2007 года.

*Спиридонова Наталья Владимировна*
Национальный судья по IPO, обидиенс, ОКД, ЗКС, аджилити, Русскому и Большому Рингам. Председатель Комиссии по Русскому Рингу РКФ. Инструктор, тренер по IPO, аджилити, Русскому рингу. Старший преподаватель кафедры "Зоологии" РГАУ ТСХА им. Тимирязева, преподаватель на курсах инструкторов Высшей кинологической школы. Тренер неоднократных Чемпионов России по Русскому Рингу в личном и командном зачетах. Тренер обладателя Кубка России по IPO-3 2007 года. Владелец племенного питомника РКФ немецких овчарок и малинуа "Лав энд Спирит".

Программа семинара
17 июля 2010 года
8:00 – 13:00 Послушание
13:00 – 14:00 Перерыв
14:00 – 20:00 Защита

18 июля 2010 года
8:00 – 13:00 Послушание
13:00 – 14:00 Перерыв
14:00 – 20:00 Защита

Стоимость участия 
Один день: 
- участники с собакой 30 евро
- зрители 20 евро 

Весь семинар (2 дня): 
- участники с собакой 50 евро 
- зрители 30 евро

Регистрация и оплата за семинар только предварительная, до 30 июня 2010 года.
Количество участников с собаками ограничено! Допускается участие с собаками любого возраста. Количество зрителей не ограничивается.
Видео и фото съемка разрешена.
Заявки на участие высылать по адресу zichar@zebra.lt В заявке указывать своё имя, фамилию, кличку собаки, породу, возраст (месяцами) на момент проведения семинара, интересующий вас вопрос, который вы желаете отработать со своей собакой.

По всем вопросам обращаться:
Моб. тел.: +37065995344
Эл. почта: zichar@zebra.lt

----------


## Света

как прошёл семинар?

----------


## Natusik

> как прошёл семинар?


Мне очень понравилось.
Основа дрессировки - положительное подкрепление и выработка активности собаки (СО ЩЕНКА) по отношению к проводнику.
А я наконец-то поняла откуда ноги растут в отношениях с моей малинкой   :Aa:  Есть над чем подумать и понятно теперь что нужно поменять в тренинге.

----------


## Александр Жихар

Фоторепортаж о семинаре здесь:
http://iposport.forum24.ru/?1-7-0-00...0-0-1280204600

----------

